# Plants that survive with aquarium Salt



## ramonj6047 (Aug 4, 2011)

Question, which plants would survive with the use of the API aquarium salt in the water, i heard maybe the anubis or Java fern, anyone has luck with others or suggestions. :thumb:


----------



## JellyRaven (Nov 17, 2014)

I've had good luck with java fern in a very high PH aquarium, so they are pretty hardy. By salt do you mean a brackish or marine tank?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I wonder what's your purpose of adding salt to the freshwater tank?


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

I know that some of the people at stores will say you have to add salt to your water but you don't need to. Salt is better added during a time of sickness, that's when is most helpful. Then as for the plants there are a lot of variables what kind of light do you have and how deep is your tank, what will the inhabitants be, and what is your substrate? Like people have told you anubis is a good plant its a vary hardy kind of low light plant but grows vary slow but is vary nice looking and goes well with cichlids because they can't eat it. Also java ferns have pretty much the same characteristics except they grow faster. Forgot to mention if you get either of these plants you do not plant them they need their ribosome above substrate or they will die and rot, you can tie them to Rock or wood with stone cotton thread.


----------

